# Products with weird names



## Jackie Chin (May 1, 2014)

Find products that have weird names and all that.


----------



## Male (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Foulmouth (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Mario (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Descent (May 1, 2014)

Cock Brand Fish Sauce


----------



## Male (May 1, 2014)

I see a theme going on in this thread already


----------



## cypocraphy (May 1, 2014)




----------



## cypocraphy (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Foulmouth (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (May 1, 2014)




----------



## A-№1 (May 1, 2014)

There's an ice cream on a stick in Australia called, I am not making this up, a Golden Gaytime.

Edit: And yes, they know what it sounds like.  Here's a commercial.


----------



## Ariel (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (May 1, 2014)

A-№1 said:


> There's an ice cream on a stick in Australia called, I am not making this up, a Golden Gaytime.


Gaytime is delicious.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (May 1, 2014)

They are sadly called FADS now & lack the red tip.


----------



## Foulmouth (May 1, 2014)

A-№1 said:


> There's an ice cream on a stick in Australia called, I am not making this up, a Golden Gaytime.


----------



## John Titor (May 1, 2014)

I saw this while I was in Los Angeles.


----------



## Rio (May 1, 2014)

I do love products with unfortunate names, so here comes a big image dump.


Spoiler



Ideal for making those fishing trips really awkward:




For those really sexy bugs:




Everyone's favourite soup:




What other kind of pearls but:




And of course, no dinner/list of bad product names is complete is complete without:


----------



## Fialovy (May 1, 2014)




----------



## BT 075 (May 1, 2014)

Fialovy said:


>



All of Nick Bate's favorite dishes in one handy book.


----------



## c-no (May 1, 2014)

From Cracked.com


















From Buzzfeed































Sorry for such a long post.

*Edit just one more for the American's out there.


----------



## Descent (May 1, 2014)

I don't know if these local cereals count since they named them like this intentionally:




http://holycrap.ca/


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (May 1, 2014)

Aw, man.  Now I really want some Soup for Sluts.


----------



## c-no (May 1, 2014)

Da Pickle Monsta said:


> Aw, man.  Now I really want some Soup for Sluts.


Would you like that soup with some Homo Sausage or Creamy White Finishing Sauce?


----------



## exball (May 1, 2014)

c-no said:


> Would you like that soup with some Homo Sausage or Creamy White Finishing Sauce?


I'd prefer it with Cemen dip thanks.


----------



## c-no (May 1, 2014)

exball said:


> I'd prefer it with Cemen dip thanks.


Would you like some Pee Cola with that? 





Maybe some Urinal or Dry Sack instead.


----------



## exball (May 1, 2014)

As a rule I don't trust anything made in Ghana.


----------



## Pikonic (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (May 1, 2014)

c-no said:


> Would you like that soup with some Homo Sausage or Creamy White Finishing Sauce?



No thanks.  I think I'll stick with the spotted dick.


----------



## Anchuent Christory (May 1, 2014)

Cwcville's favorite snack.


----------



## c-no (May 1, 2014)

Anchuent Christory said:


> Cwcville's favorite snack.


It could go with this canned drink.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (May 1, 2014)

Okay, this stuff is the Bahamian version of Mountain Dew






Its called "Junkanoo"

But really, everything can be "Junkanoo" if the Bahamian wants it to be. Even what an everyday American Ice Cream parlor would call "Bubblegum Flavor", we'd call "Junkanoo."

In actuality, Junkanoo is an ethnic dance, where you dance and bang drums wearing Paper Mach'e costumes.


----------



## The Dude (May 1, 2014)

Pikonic said:


>



Well at least it's not Caramelized Jumbo Foreskins.


----------



## José Mourinho (May 2, 2014)

http://sneed.mcstatic.com/thumb/1460331/9654594/4/flash_player/2/1/food_products_with_funny_names.jpg


----------



## José Mourinho (May 2, 2014)

Sorry for double post, but...


----------



## CatParty (May 2, 2014)




----------



## exball (May 3, 2014)




----------



## c-no (May 3, 2014)

More products with weird names.


Spoiler: All sorts of products with weird names


----------



## exball (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Judge Holden (May 3, 2014)

and while we on the uk...


----------



## Mourning Dove (May 3, 2014)

Sarsi. Because it has "SARS" in it. As in Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome. Like SARS Sarsi comes from Southeast Asia too.


----------



## c-no (May 3, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:


> Sarsi. Because it has "SARS" in it. As in Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome. Like SARS Sarsi comes from Southeast Asia too.


Having drinken this Filipino soda, I should of seen that, having "SARS" in it. You get a like.


----------



## c-no (May 3, 2014)

Judge Holden said:


> and while we on the uk...


Considering one of them is a location, I may as well do the same (and on that note, post the unfortunate acronym name of a group)




This is place and it does exist. It's in Newfoundland.




Hell is real guys, it is in Michigan after all.






Guess what the acronym for this group is.


----------



## Mourning Dove (May 3, 2014)




----------



## c-no (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Mario (May 3, 2014)




----------



## c-no (May 3, 2014)




----------



## exball (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Dork Of Ages (May 3, 2014)

c-no said:


>



I want to live there with my waifu Fluttershy.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 3, 2014)

For when you absolutely have to run from the cops...


----------



## c-no (May 3, 2014)

All courtesy of Cracked.com's list on the 15 hilarious bootleg toys.


----------



## c-no (May 3, 2014)

Dork Of Ages said:


> I want to live there with my waifu Fluttershy.


You're a brony? That means I have to destroy you. There can only be one brony. You also imply that you might be doing inappropriate things with a pastel colored pony.


----------



## exball (May 3, 2014)




----------



## José Mourinho (May 4, 2014)

Futbal edition:




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semen_Padang_F.C.




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FC_Santa_Claus


----------



## exball (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (May 4, 2014)

Here's some more great names and WTF products:






Kid's Exchange.  Spaces are important, guys.






Computer doctors.  That's a mouse.






Mega Flicks.  Font is also important.






Not really a strange product name, but a real strange product by itself.  It's a Punisher Shape Shifter toy gun.  This thing has come into incredible demand in the collector toy market.  






It's Star Knight!  For all those times that you wished that Darth Vader was also a motorcycle cop!  Speaking of cops . . . 






Robert Cop . . . 3!  Mechanized cybernetic law enforcement hero by night.  Financial auditor by day.  No spreadsheets will escape.






New Style Ninja Tortoises.  I love how he even has an identifier spread across his chest.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (May 4, 2014)

There's a city in my state called Blue Ball:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Ball,_Ohio

Also Ballville:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ballville,_Ohio


----------



## cypocraphy (May 4, 2014)

Eh, I say this counts...


----------



## cypocraphy (May 4, 2014)




----------



## cypocraphy (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Sexual Stallone (May 4, 2014)

I remember seeing that wedding stuff back in like 2001


----------



## cypocraphy (May 4, 2014)

I remember them from the "National Lampoon: True Facts" book when I was little.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (May 4, 2014)

why were you reading about golden shower puns when you were little?


----------



## Fishkill (May 4, 2014)




----------



## LM 697 (May 4, 2014)

It's two letters away from "poop" and that makes it funny.


----------



## Pikonic (May 4, 2014)

Jenny! said:


> It's two letters away from "poop" and that makes it funny.


Well if we're doing this....
This is for the druggies who need to lose a few pounds.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Axiom (May 4, 2014)

I used to live in a suburb of Washington DC in a county whose name was often abbreviated as 'MoCo', which wouldn't be noteworthy except that 'moco' is Spanish for booger.


----------



## exball (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (May 4, 2014)

There was this brand of Thai sauce I liked in college. It was called cock sauce and made a jokingly sucked on the bottle a few times for a laugh. Can't get it where I live though.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (May 4, 2014)

bungholio said:


> Eh, I say this counts...



In that vein . . .






Back to products . . .

Do you accept God Jesus as your Lord and Savior?






If not God Jesus, maybe you'd be interested in Harry Sonbama?


----------



## Guardian G.I. (May 5, 2014)

c-no said:


>


Hey, I actually have this toy!


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (May 5, 2014)

Guardian G.I. said:


> Hey, I actually have this toy!



I'm jealous.  A part of me would love to have Titanic-Bot, the Thomas the Tank Engine Transformer combiner, and Robert Cop.

At least I do have the Punisher gun.






And it was worth every penny.


----------



## Mourning Dove (May 5, 2014)




----------



## c-no (May 5, 2014)

Guardian G.I. said:


> Hey, I actually have this toy!


What Titanic Bot's weakness a giant iceberg?

Speaking of which, here is one big image of products with unfortunate names, some of which have already been posted on here.


----------



## Mourning Dove (May 6, 2014)




----------

